# Sponsor refuses to cancel my unused work permit. Please help, any advice welcome



## South African (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

I applied for a job in Dubai, got the job, agreed to the offer. But then the company starting changing the agreement every time, such as salary, Accomadation and then flight agreements. Which then lead to the entire agreement being cancelled. 

I am now sitting with a work permit which only expires mid November and I'm unemployed, i made contact with this private business owner several times requesting her to cancel the work permit as the company sponsored my permit but she ignores me and refuse to cancel it. I have phoned MOL, DNRD Dubai, the embassy which no one helps. They all tell me the same thing, I must ask the company. But I have asked and she ignores me and is refusing to cancel it so that I can't be employed in the UAE. 

I have all the information with me just need help as to how I can cancel it. 

MOL, also told me even when this permit expires I still need to have it cancelled. I'm so desperate for a answer or a guideline as to how I need to tackle this matter, as I'm stuck in South Africa and can't go to the places physically. 

If you know of anyone who can help me or advice me, please do help:fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Are you currently in UAE or SA?


----------



## South African (Oct 7, 2015)

In SA...


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

Please clarify;
Did you travel to Dubai at all or you are still in South Africa?
Do you wish to ever to travel to Dubai for another job.

Yaah most countries in the Middle East to Asia require the employer to cancel visa even should it expire, its not removed by default. And should you wish to travel on another visa they check whether your previous visa is still valid. This gives them power over the movement of migrant labour into out of the country. 

I presume your ex-employer is disappointed that you reneged after she had paid visa fees for you and naturally she feels betrayed and is not enjoined to assist you. You may need to write a formal note to the Immigration office seeking cancellation of isa since you didnt take up the offer. 

Good Luck


----------



## South African (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi 

I have never entered Dubai at all, and I would like to continue finding work there. I offered to pay which ever cost it would occur, but she just ignores me. 

The company changed the offer they gave me originally hence the cancel.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

South African said:


> Hi
> 
> I have never entered Dubai at all, and I would like to continue finding work there. I offered to pay which ever cost it would occur, but she just ignores me.
> 
> The company changed the offer they gave me originally hence the cancel.


Then netflix and chill. Keep looking for work, by then it will be middle of November and the visa would of expired.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Have you tried searching through the forum yet? There was a thread here just a few days ago about a similar issue. See the second post by Bedougirl. Would this not also apply in your case?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du.../879050-employer-doesnt-want-cancel-visa.html






South African said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I applied for a job in Dubai, got the job, agreed to the offer. But then the company starting changing the agreement every time, such as salary, Accomadation and then flight agreements. Which then lead to the entire agreement being cancelled.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

If you had offered to repay & she ignored it means she is not keen to assist you.

Go on looking for another job and should you find one, the new employer will sort out things for you with Immigration if they are keen to have you on board.

On a related note some countries do not need to cancel the visa if you don't turn up. cause the visa is essentially a temporary permit which is activated upon entry into the country. Should you don't turn up it wont be activated.

Don't stress much about it, should you get a new sponsor they will sort out the problem should there be anything raised by Immigration


----------

